# Little Girls



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

We found out this weekend that our 4th little bundle of joy is going to be a little girl. To say my wife and I were excited would be an understatement!! In a house of 3 boys having a little girl is sure going to be a change for us (ok, moreso me). 

The Mrs. is already out shopping for all of the little frilly, pink, lacy stuff. The babies room looks like someone spilled pepto-bismol all over the walls. 

My question is for you guys out there, how has a little girl changed you? Do you find you treat your girl differently then your boys? Do you find yourself overprotective of your girl more then your boys?

I know with my 3 boys I have no worry about how to manage them, etc. I just wonder how much a little girl will change things. Any tips for a dad who has 0 experience with little girls?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I'm not a man, but I can tell you right now that you will absolutely treat your little girl differently and well you should. Not to be sexist, but women have different things to deal with than boys do, so it just makes sense.

I would say, love her. You can't spoil a child from too much love, only from zero discipline. So, show her loving discipline and encourage her to be strong. Most of the real differences between her and her brothers won't show much (Other than girl toys and clothes) until she's a teen.

As a father, be the kind of man that you hopes she someday marries. It doesn't matter so much what you tell her, she WILL know the person you are and that is what she will someday model in her future relationships. Treat her mother the way she should be treated - in all ways as well. This is one of the most important things you can do for her.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks HappyHer, I will take your advice! It's going to be a big change for me because I am such a rough and tumble dad with my boys. It's always the case I am wrestling, play-fighting with my boys. 

I'm just going to have to focus on the fact that my little girl may not want to be rough and tumble with me. Instead of playing jedi lightsabers outside, I may have to play tea-party inside!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

You're welcome! Don't be afraid to be rough and tumble with her. Just work the tea parties in too. My daughter (Just graduated) was Varsity Soccer, Varsity Softball, Varsity Basketball, Student Body Secretary (and more..., ) She is TOUGH, but also very feminine.

She's headed out of state for med school in the fall, with scholarships for Soccer, Leadership, Academics, and more. I think HER three brothers created the rough and tumble side, the lady like side came naturally


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> My question is for you guys out there, how has a little girl changed you? Do you find you treat your girl differently then your boys? Do you find yourself overprotective of your girl more then your boys?
> 
> I just wonder how much a little girl will change things. Any tips for a dad who has 0 experience with little girls?


I'm a father of 2 girls 5 & 8, no boys and we can be extremely overprotective of them, I for one will be as they get older. A father is a very important part of a little girls life and you need to be there for her for even the smallest detail. If you like to read books, let me suggest
"Strong Fathers, Strong Daughters" by Meg Meeker.
I wasn't crazy about how she writes, but she makes very interesting points and has a lot of useful information in that book. I think it helped me quite a bit with some things I may have been missing in my daughter's lives. Congratulations to you!


----------



## poets't heart (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a little girl aged 8 nd a little boy aged 4. Don't be afraid to rough and tuimble with your daughter. Let her grow in her own way. mine does not do tea parties!


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

It is so funny how my 3 year old granddaughter will rough and tumble with her dad and brothers (10 & 12) one minute, and then go to her room to dress in all her finery (jewelry, makeup, fingernails, mom's high heel shoes, etc.). She's a tomboy one minute and Missy Prissy the next. That's very common in a mixed gender household.

"_Most of the real differences between her and her brothers won't show much (Other than girl toys and clothes) until she's a teen."_

Don't be surprised if that doesn't exactly hold true. It was amazing to me how very different and *manly* my first grandson was. In fact, he was the only boy in our family for a couple generations, so my sisters and I were entirely unfamiliar with boys growing up. Of course there was dad, but he's not a boy and we didn't grow up with him, he was already a grown man obviously. Then I had my daughter, and she was the first grandchild - another girl. So when she had her son, it was always so funny to me how different he was almost from the beginning. I have been saying ever since "They come here different. They come here boys" LOL. It's as though I expect being the opposite gender was an acquired taste or something he would grow into. Nope, he came here that way, and the difference was very obvious.

Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the congratulations! I will check out that book MyDog8em

Now if my pocket book can just keep up with the spending. I had no idea they have so much stuff out there for little girls.  

I think I'm going to let her "dictate" how I treat her. If she wants to wrestle, i'll give her that opportunity. I don't want to not allow her to be rough and tumble, I think in the end that would be a disservice to her growth.


----------



## cheetahcub (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi!
We also have 3 boys and 1 girl. The main question that I frequently get from my hub (she's 4 now) is "Can't she stop talking for 5 min?". So here it is for you as well...she's a woman, and women need to talk! That will take some getting used to, so remember this advice when she constantly needs to say something about what happened to her that day, sometimes repeating the story. But that things are important to that little person, and how you react is the type of man she will find someday.

Enjoy her, don't worry about the boys, they will love her. They won't feel jealous if you handle her the same, which you will, cause I can see that in you. Congratulations!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Crypsys! I also had 2 boys before my daughter was born and was ready for a girl in the house, but as others have said, she wanted nothing to do with frilly dresses...she was even more rough and tumble than my boys because she wanted to keep up with them! She is 14 now, and plays softball/basketball/tennis but is also a total girly girl otherwise...and asked for the pepto bismal walls! The best piece of advice my mom gave me before she passed was that kids are all different and you shouldn't try to raise them all the same way...and that for sure has been the truth for me.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats!

The only difference I can say is when you have a boy, you worry about HIS penis. When you have a girl, you worry about EVERY BOY'S penis.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, 

You will find as much joy in her as your boys. I think as others have said you will be a roll model in a big way. show her by example how women should be treated by her man so she expects nothing less. 

She will love the rough and tumble perhaps to some extent but, i notice my boy likes to get and give "rough" more. Though i am a big believer in despite allowing her to be a girl, i encourage comptetion and physical activity. Nothing better (and attractive to a man) than a girl who can be a lady, knows how to "wow" it for a coctail party, but, can golf, ski, play ball whatever. I never really had to nurture the "girlie side" and she loves to play. I would say be yourself and don't be afraid of cuddles and kisses. My daughter comes to my wife for a boo boo for sure, no substitute for mommy. But when daddy comes home there are allot of cuddles and kisses. Sometimes i have to pinch myself when i come in the doorway as it is soooo great. It is so great that i get sad that the day will end when she runs to the door to greet men.

Read "rookie dad" NOW. It makes great suggestions on how to bond with your baby. I regret forgetting to do some of the things and really regret it. It gives you a way to be a good dad from 0-24 months. While you read it make notes. You think you will not forget but you will. 

Have fun. It will come more natural than you think.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I appreciate all of the congratulations folks, thanks!! The date is getting closer and closer! Really just about 5-6 more weeks left before she comes into the world!

It's funny, my wife has bought so much pink baby stuff it's started to even enter into our youngest son's vocabulary. In his time he's seen anything that is pink being called "for Hannah, etc" by my wife and I. So now he calls anything he sees that is pink "Hannah". It's pretty cute!!


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so excited for your family!!!!

I can tell you I love my Dad and I think he did an AWESOME job. This is my advice....Do not do anything with her when she is little that will change when she becomes a teenager...for example, kissing her on the lips, that is something that suddenly stopped around the time I turned 13, strange for both me and my Dad I think. Also, my Dad always told me (in a very proper and fatherly way) how beautiful I was....I learned later this usually keeps girls from being promiscuous...and it worked for me.

Enjoy your family <3


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Just found out your secret. Feels so happy reading this thread! 
A girl!!! I wish I had a girl!!! 
When I look at beautiful dresses I really wish I had a girl. 
I love kids. My own son doesn't live with me, but I had quite a few good years with him. Taught him how to read stories in Chinese and I am still teaching him English every week. 
Girls and boys are very different. I teach kids. I see them grow up in front of me, From ten years old to 17 years old. I see them change. 
Girls usually don't give you much trouble when they are young, but when they turn into junior high, you have to start worrying about them. But not all the girls, only the girls who like boys. A lot of my students still keep their distance from boys after they go to junior high, so they still do well at school. Boys, they don't do very well in elementary, they are naughty, but when they go to junior high, they just grow up in one day, become mature and responsible. 

I always think that happy parents will have happy kids. You provide them with a very peaceful family environment. From a lot of your posts, I get to know that you have a very happy marriage, and a very happy family. 

Happy for you!!!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you greenpearl! The date is closing in, about 20 days or so and she will be here! We have everything ready, so now it's just a waiting game!

My wife is a teacher as well greenpearl, so she's had a lot of experience dealing with kids like you have. I'm just the typical brain-dead dad trying not to mess things up too much.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> Thank you greenpearl! The date is closing in, about 20 days or so and she will be here! We have everything ready, so now it's just a waiting game!
> 
> My wife is a teacher as well greenpearl, so she's had a lot of experience dealing with kids like you have. I'm just the typical brain-dead dad trying not to mess things up too much.



Big happy smile to you!
Four children, a happily married couple! What a lovely family!
When I read your posts, you strike me as a polite and wise man. You stay away from problems, I think that's important for a man. I see a lot of men like to get into troubles. 

Being a man of a big family must not be easy, and I am sure your wife is not easy either, since she has to look after so many men! 

But you manage to make it work very well, and a lot of happy sex!

I am happy for you!

And you have to be happy because you have them!!!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got two daughters and a son. I can't even begin to tell you how special the bond between a father and daughter is. It's probably the closest to being a King or a real hero you will ever experience. They will learn from you what sort of treatment they should expect from men. I hadn't a clue in life how to raise a girl and had never really considered being father to a girl before we got pregnant. My life completely changed! Next thing you knew, I was playing Barbies and getting hair pretties stuck in my hair and moustache. I love my son and we had fun, too. When he became an adult, he didn't seem to need me as much anymore. My daughter, even as an adult, still needs her Dad and still gives me that adoring look like I'm Elvis or something. The gift of being a father was the best I've ever had and you are in for an incredible treat. You'll be wrapped around that tiny finger in no time.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> I've got two daughters and a son. I can't even begin to tell you how special the bond between a father and daughter is. It's probably the closest to being a King or a real hero you will ever experience. They will learn from you what sort of treatment they should expect from men. I hadn't a clue in life how to raise a girl and had never really considered being father to a girl before we got pregnant. My life completely changed! Next thing you knew, I was playing Barbies and getting hair pretties stuck in my hair and moustache. I love my son and we had fun, too. When he became an adult, he didn't seem to need me as much anymore. My daughter, even as an adult, still needs her Dad and still gives me that adoring look like I'm Elvis or something. The gift of being a father was the best I've ever had and you are in for an incredible treat. You'll be wrapped around that tiny finger in no time.


Your daughters are lucky for having such a loving father. My father was not much a father figure. I was so scared of him that I didn't even dare to call him when I met him on the road. I have a lot of sad feeling towards my father. It is sad mentioning him here. 

I know Crypsys will be a very good father, he is a mild man. 

My mother is a very kind and loving woman. I love her!!! 

I have a wonderful husband, that's all I have. I love him!!!

Seeing you guys here often makes me happy. It is so nice to see there are so many good people on this forum helping people.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Big happy smile to you!
> Four children, a happily married couple! What a lovely family!
> When I read your posts, you strike me as a polite and wise man. You stay away from problems, I think that's important for a man. I see a lot of men like to get into troubles.


I owe most of it to being raised by my Mom. She taught me from an early age honor, respect and to not hide and reject my feelings. I know it sounds funny, but through her I learned how to be a man. I don't stay away from problems as much as I don't ignore issues BEFORE they become problems. I have no problem tackling the small stuff to make sure it doesn't become big stuff. 



greenpearl said:


> Being a man of a big family must not be easy, and I am sure your wife is not easy either, since she has to look after so many men!


I have a wonderful wife who we share responsibilities equally between us. It makes it much easier to handle the load of a big and busy household. Our #1 rule is we get time with each other, no matter what. Even though we both work, (she's also getting her phd on top of it) we make alone time to spend with each other. I think that is the single biggest thing that keeps our marriage and family strong.

Thank you for your compliments greenpearl, I appreciate them very much.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> You'll be wrapped around that tiny finger in no time.


lol, I have no doubt about it. If she's anything like her mother, she will know what makes me tick in a heartbeat. Both my Mom and wife have already said I will have no chance against her.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats! I'm currently pregnant with twins (two boys), so that makes our count 3 boys and 1 girl. 

Our daughter is both a tomboy and a girly girl. She likes to play with trucks and throw balls, but she also likes tea parties and dressing up. She's super sweet as well and way less agressive than boys. That doesn't mean she'll run away crying or back down from a fight, she just doesn't initiate a wrestling match like our son does. 

I've found in raising both genders that it's pretty much the same. Boys and girls both need the same things - discipline, consistency, praise, etc. However, when I got pregnant I secretly did not want any more girls. I really don't need another head of hair to braid!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats. When she gets here everything will just fall into place. You will do fine.
Remember when she gets older to teach her how to apply the choke. HAha


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

2 major differences between boys and girls. My parents had 3 sons and I have 3 daughters.

Sons are cheaper overall and easier to deal with while raising up. Toys, candy and just give us some money to go out and play. Didn't really care about brand name clothes or needing this or that (aside from a car). Also sons are horrible at visiting their parents. Once we're out it's almost a chore to go and see our parents. I live like 1/2 a block from my parents and see them only when I need to pick up the kids or drop off the kids. I love my parents but just to visit.... Yes I'm a bad son from an Asian standpoint.

Girls on the other hand when raising them, it's very, very expensive but they show more affection towards you. Also daughters will visit their parents and take care of the parents more than a son will. In the end, when we're old and grey, more often then not, daughters will be the ones to take care of the parents and sons will be there with our hands out only.

Not always true, but on average I would say this is what happens in most cases.

This is what I see anyways with my 100+ cousins. Back in the old country it wasn't uncommon for husbands to have a couple of wives and each wife usually had 5+ kids. So yes, I have that many cousins (from 1st to 2nd cousins). Just for 1st cousins I probably have like 40ish or so. The other 80-90 are 2nd cousins.

LOL back in High school, the school would trip out because I was going to like 2 or 3 grandmother's funeral all the time.

Girls > boys in terms of loving their parents and taking care of them.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> 2 major differences between boys and girls. My parents had 3 sons and I have 3 daughters.
> 
> Sons are cheaper overall and easier to deal with while raising up. Toys, candy and just give us some money to go out and play. Didn't really care about brand name clothes or needing this or that (aside from a car). Also sons are horrible at visiting their parents. Once we're out it's almost a chore to go and see our parents. I live like 1/2 a block from my parents and see them only when I need to pick up the kids or drop off the kids. I love my parents but just to visit.... Yes I'm a bad son from an Asian standpoint.
> 
> ...


Agree. Women usually run the house and men usually listen to them for family stuff. Women feel closer to their own side of family because of many years of life. Women usually don't feel anything towards the men's families since it is all new. Because they give birth to children and raise children, they understand the pain of being a parent, they tend to be more grateful towards their parents. Men usually don't feel this way. 
Chinese are taught to be nice to parents. We have to support our parents when they are old. We are taught to feel grateful towards our parents because they give birth to us and raise us.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats!!

I am a twin and had twin girls. I tell you, when the girl is old enough to write a story for school about her dad, it is something you never forget. My daughter wrote one called, "My Dad, the Hero" after I pulled her to safety with my belt when she released her hook and fell from a mountain trail and was literally hanging several hundred feet by a root. I made all my coworkers read the story. And the fact that they judge their prospective boyfriends against you is also humbling.

Of course, I took them to their first Ball, a father daughter ball after teaching them to waltz. It was the first time they saw me in my tux.

It rounds your life if you also have a boy.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Well folks, I've been mia for a while as we just recently had our baby girl. She's a gorgeous little girl who takes after her mom (long and thin). She is 6lbs 0oz and is 20 inches long. Her brothers are also taken by her, as our oldest (9) has become attached at the hip with her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

How sweet, thank you for sharing !! Congratulations Crypsys & family. I am not into country music at all, but have always heard This is the song for little girls & their daddys:

YouTube - Bob Carlisle - Butterfly Kisses (Country Version) Kinda like "Cats in the Cradle" for the sons. 

The time goes soooo fast, enjoy every moment, We got our little girl after 4 sons, I was sooo happy, she is already 7 yrs old, not sure where the time went!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

What a lovely little girl, Crypsys. Congratulations!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations, she is beautiful. All of the boys, you included, will enjoy her, she will be so different. Don't worry about what to do, she will guide you. Just respond to the little person she is. I was a daddy's girl, the middle child between two boys. 

I developed into a confident woman, with a healthy respect for myself and others. I was not spoiled though, there is a big difference. Spoiled girls do anything to get the feeling of complete devotion and love. Confident girls know they have faults and they know they have responsibilities. Have fun.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Crypys,
From one Texas chick to a Texas dude......we make 'em big in Texas!!!!
Now will she be wearing a Dallas Cowboy jersey or Houston Texans?????


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

She already has 'the look' and can make a fist. Congratulations and blessings.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats - I have two girls myself and I'm not ashamed to say that they have me wrapped around their little pinky's!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Crypsys...she is an absolute doll!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Crypys,
> From one Texas chick to a Texas dude......we make 'em big in Texas!!!!
> Now will she be wearing a Dallas Cowboy jersey or Houston Texans?????


She will wear any jersey of any team going against the Cowboys. Even though I'm a Texan boy, I despise the Cowboys.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

And you are a good man for doing so!


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

I love girls. I have a son, and a little girl. I would say, that for me girls are much easer to deal with. My daughter is not even two, and wants to help me with chores, and she likes to play with my son's toys too. She doesn't like dolls, not yet, but she likes perfumes, my makeup, jewelery . Girls are fun.


----------

